# What plow to put on a 150hp tractor?



## oldchevy84 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a McCormick MTX150 that i use for farm work in the summer months, i plow snow in the winter and have the opportunity to add some large commercial properties. I would like to set this tractor up for snow and am looking for some advice on what to equip it with, plow or pusher? what size? what is a good brand?. The tractor is 150hp and weighs about 14000lbs. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Check out Horst (HLA) or Degelman plows made in Canada. Get in contact with JD Dave on plowsite here, hes got the heavy iron on the park lots in S. Ontario.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I think that machine would go well with a 12ft pusher. You have enough power for a 14ft but don't think you have the weight. I would add some wheel weights and put a few Klbs of weight on the 3pt.
Robert


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

oldchevy84;1003959 said:


> I have a McCormick MTX150 , .


I'm sorry.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;1004392 said:


> I'm sorry.


Easy.............


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow that sounds like a pretty big machine.
Being a rookie take my comments/questions with a grain of salt but is the machine 4WD?
What kind of tires do you have on it Ag?
Given the right set up and assuming the ground is level I would have a hard time believing you couldn't push a 14' blade...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

SMLCAT;1004665 said:


> Wow that sounds like a pretty big machine.
> Being a rookie take my comments/questions with a grain of salt but is the machine 4WD?
> What kind of tires do you have on it Ag?
> Given the right set up and assuming the ground is level I would have a hard time believing you couldn't push a 14' blade...


They are talking about a 14' pusher, you are right it could push a 14' blade.


----------



## oldchevy84 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, the tractor is 4wheel drive and has ag tires. It doesn't't have a loader on it, does a pusher work well when its frame mounted?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

oldchevy84;1005039 said:


> Yes, the tractor is 4wheel drive and has ag tires. It doesn't't have a loader on it, does a pusher work well when its frame mounted?


 Pusher works best when frame mounted. We have a A frame from front and it hooks up on the draw bar at the rear of the tractor. These are Case 1070 Agri King tractors about 9 Ton each. Actually only one wheel drive cuz there is no diff lock on em. Dont let anybody tell ya that you need 4 wheel drive to push a 14 foot plow. But ya got four wheel so thats great. No one makes a loader to with stand a 14 or 12 foot box plow. Make a harness and bolt it to the front with a A frame to the rear. When I have the time and interest to upload some pics of mine I pop it on plowsite. By the way when I earlier posted on this thread I didnt mention we built our own pushplows. Back then when I built mine they were going for about 8 grand here, I built mine for 1500 bucks. tymusic


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

augerandblade;1005048 said:


> Pusher works best when frame mounted. We have a A frame from front and it hooks up on the draw bar at the rear of the tractor. These are Case 1070 Agri King tractors about 9 Ton each. Actually only one wheel drive cuz there is no diff lock on em. Dont let anybody tell ya that you need 4 wheel drive to push a 14 foot plow. But ya got four wheel so thats great. No one makes a loader to with stand a 14 or 12 foot box plow. Make a harness and bolt it to the front with a A frame to the rear. When I have the time and interest to upload some pics of mine I pop it on plowsite. By the way when I earlier posted on this thread I didnt mention we built our own pushplows. Back then when I built mine they were going for about 8 grand here, I built mine for 1500 bucks. tymusic


We run 12 and 14 ft Box plows on our loaders and they've held up fine for 12 years. JD and Aloe make the best farm loaders. A 10-12k tractor will push a 14 ft angle plow and a 14k one will push a 14ft box if it's a backhoe model. You might have problems in really heavy snow but our 18k tractors just play with 14 ft pushers so you can add a little weight to make it work better, Check out my album if you want to see some pics.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

JD Im gonna check out your album, will be looking for closeups on the loaders for stress cracks. Only going by my experience with a NH TS100 with a loader. My competitor that bought it after I was supposed to be done with snow removal in this lifetime ended up removing loader and making a plow harness. But that was only one tractor so I can be convinced otherwise


----------



## vet934 (Dec 8, 2009)

I grew up pushing snow with a John deere 4450 (155 hp) and a 10' leon rear mounted plow. We typically get 4 feet of snow in a year, and if you needed to make a line out through the field or back to an out building, that was all that tractor could handle without raising up once in a while and cleaning it up on a second pass. It had a loader on the front with a big hay grapple, and fluid filled tires, so it was weighted up, but in that much snow I would still spin the tires. If you are doing parking lots with a foot or less, then I would say go for the 14'. but any deeper than that I would scale it back.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

I got a JD 5603 and we run a Team Storm 14' that angles and it works great. No problems over here. Good luck


----------

